# Rehome - Marseilles, IL



## nermal71 (Jul 22, 2008)

I'm not going to go into the minute details in this post although if someone sends me a pm I will explain more the situation, but it is looking as if we need to re-home Mopsey. We are going to be moving from the home we own to a rental and then from there across country to probably another rental and then again into a home we purchase. There is only going to be so much space in the rentals and as there are 2 adults, 3 teenagers, 3 large dogs, 2 cats and a rabbit in our household I have to try and find a home for Mopsy before the move takes place as we are feeling it is the most fair thing to her. If anyone knows of someone wanting a female black and white dutch rabbit please let me know. I will gladly give them all of the food, wood pellets (about 80lbs worth I think) and her nic cage. There are some very difficult decisions going on here and while this is not easy I think it is the best for her.


----------



## naturestee (Jul 22, 2008)

I'm so sorry you've had to make this decision. I hope you can find a great new home for Mopsy.ray:


----------



## Haley (Jul 22, 2008)

Im so sorry to hear youre having to make this decision.

To help us help Mopsey, can you tell us a bit about her? 

How old is she? Is she spayed? Has she ever been around other bunnies? Any health issues? Whats her personality like? 

Also, any pics you have of her would really help as well. 

I really hope we can help your little one find a home.

Haley


----------



## nermal71 (Jul 22, 2008)

She is 3 y/o. A female black and white dutch. She has no health issues and has always been a very healthy little bun. She was around one other bun for probably 6 weeks before we had her. She was turned loose to be "coyote food" which is how I ended up with her. Took her to a vet in our old area who declared she was healthy and sound and that I could take her home and love her. She is used to mainly staying in her cage. She love craisins and raisins as treats and will literally beg for them. She only will use the pine pellet bedding and while she is for the most part litter box trained she is a very stubborn bun. She is in severe need of her nails being clipped. She hates it, our vet won't do it and I am ashamed to admit it but I let them get way too long before I fight with her to cut them.



*




*



*



*


----------



## Pipp (Jul 23, 2008)

Aw, Nermal, so sorry for all the upheaval. 

As for her nails, is Coal City close to you? The Illinois Dutch Rabbit Club is there,maybe they can give you a hand clipping them,or they know somebody closer. You can email Norma Hart and ask.([email protected]).

As for rehoming,hopefully somebody here on RO can give Mopsey a nice, safe indoor home maybe with a little friend. (Is she spayed?) 

Just throwing this out there... Is it possible to look for someone in the area you're moving to who may be able to foster her for awhile? 



sas :clover:


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Jul 23, 2008)

Mopsey is adorable. Truly wish we had space. I hear that shelters in the area are way overloaded (destroying unwanted rabbits every week) so if there's any way she can find a permanent home this will be a happy new beginning for her! The thought of her being euthanized is too harsh & hurtful to bear. Thank You for not letting her stay outdoors for coyote food!
Last year a person my hubby knows told of a dutch roaming outside with the cavalier comment, - coyotes will get it.

We've got a prospective adopter who loves dutches yet their spayed female (3 y.o.) would have to decide if another dutch can share "their" house? The photo of Mopsey ... oh gosh, I think a few of the mismatched dutch markings are More than adorable! Hopefully, ... hopefully... 

Sending supportive vibes as the months continue ~ 

If I lived closer I'd come to clip her nails too. Hope you'll look into sas' suggestion for a human to help. I just want to reach out and stroke her, hold her to my bosom.

Photos


----------



## nermal71 (Jul 23, 2008)

Also for anyone interested her favorite past time is shredding old phone books, playing with her "baby" and she LOVES to take things out of our hands. As to a foster where we are going just the trip with her is not possible. I literally have to get our whole life into a 26 ft moving truck and a ford contour (it's going ona trailer and going to be packed to the roof). The animals and 3 teens all have to fit into a Nissan Xterra. We were also advised by the vet that our rottie will need to be put down. She is too old to kindly rehome with strangers. So if family can not take the rottie she will be getting put down. I am not even thinking about that at this moment as I just can't. If I think of it I'm going to lose my mind. I will email the coal city person. That is about 30 min from me. Not too far. I had a friend tell me she'd take her, but when she gave me details I had to say no. They want to take an indoor bun who has always for the most part been in a cage on her own and just put her in an outdoor hutch with several other rabbits. No intro nothing. I told her thank you but no.


----------



## Haley (Jul 23, 2008)

Im so sorry to hear about your dog 

I really hope someone here can take Mopsey..

Did you say whether or not she is spayed?


----------



## nermal71 (Jul 23, 2008)

No she is not spayed.


----------



## nermal71 (Jul 30, 2008)

Bumping this up. She still has no home other than for me to take the chance she will do ok with the move. She didn't do well with our last one so I am sooo leary of attempting to go long distance with her. I contacted Norma Hart and she too is trying to help us.


----------



## Haley (Jul 30, 2008)

How long until you move?

IL is not a good place for bunnieslately


----------



## nermal71 (Jul 30, 2008)

Could be 30 days could be 6 months. I hope it's closer to the first than the last. We both have jobs waiting for us now.


----------



## nermal71 (Jul 30, 2008)

Is craigs list reliable for posting? I am terrified of advertising there and getting someone who is not rabbit savvy or worse


----------



## nermal71 (Jul 30, 2008)

Hubby has now said just take her with. I can't see how she is going to fair in the back of an Xterra with 2 cats and 2 dogs when the car itself terrifies her. I know he doesnt want to give her up. I dont know if we're being fair to her in this. I just don't.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Jul 30, 2008)

*nermal71 wrote: *


> Is craigs list reliable for posting? I am terrified of advertising there and getting someone who is not rabbit savvy or worse



as with any listing anywhere you have to screen the potential adopter, I adopted my Belle from there and i post for the guinea pig rescue there, i th ink i was a pretty good adopter but i have dealt with some real wackos for the rescue,lol. Just be careful . 



Good luck with whatever you decide to do.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jul 30, 2008)

*nermal71 wrote: *


> Hubby has now said just take her with. I can't see how she is going to fair in the back of an Xterra with 2 cats and 2 dogs when the car itself terrifies her. I know he doesnt want to give her up. I dont know if we're being fair to her in this. I just don't.



My bunnies hate car travel too, but they survived a trip from California to Florida. I limited travel to 500 miles per day and kept them dosed on Rescue Remedy. Believe me, the Rescue Remedy made a huge difference.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jul 30, 2008)

OK so here's a real bright question. What's Rescue Remedy?

Susan:weee::scared::embarrassed:


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jul 30, 2008)

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> OK so here's a real bright question. What's Rescue Remedy?
> 
> Susan:weee::scared::embarrassed:



Rescue Remedy is a calmingherbal blend that is safe for rabbits:

http://www.rescueremedy.com/products/

It works for humans too!


----------



## nermal71 (Jul 30, 2008)

If it comes down to it I will look into that. Even for the cats if it is safe for them. As to limiting it to 500 miles per day that is not an option. We are going straight through or pretty close to it.


----------



## Haley (Aug 28, 2008)

Any luck finding this beautiful girl a home? I so wish I could take her but its really bad timing for me. 

Anyone?


----------



## tonyshuman (Aug 28, 2008)

Well, only you know your bunny. However, all 3 of mine (and 2 hamsters) made it through an 810 mile each way (12 hrs nonstop) in the car. We separated coming and going by 8 days, and I gave 2 drops of the human form of Rescue Remedy (couldn't find the pet version, 2 drops represents half of a human dose) on a dried cranberry before the trip. They had hay, water, towels on top of the carrier, and quietness for the trip. We switched drivers or stopped about every 3 hours, and I checked on them, petted them, and reassured them that everything was ok. Only Muffin got upset occasionally and showed it by digging in the litter in her carrier. Once we arrived, bunnies were given fresh food and water and allowed to run around as they wished undisturbed for several hours. We had no uneaten cecals after either trip, only lots of territorial poop marking in the "new" environments. Tony had even been a bit runny-nosed before the trip, which cleared up. 

Looking back on it, and hearing what others have experienced, I think we were lucky. However, I would do it again, although I would prefer to find a pet-sitter. Boarding was too stressful an option, and we didn't have a good pet-sitter available. 

ETA: I found the Rescue Remedy at a GNC store. A vet looked at it and said it was probably safe, although it's mostly alcohol so don't give too much. I'm not sure I believe in the herbal-ness, but it didn't hurt, and may have even helped, like Slavetoabunny said.


----------



## nermal71 (Aug 28, 2008)

No luck so far  Still trying. If I can't find her a home by the time we move I will take her with us and pray for the best.


----------

